# Pier bridge gaffs



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Anybody have any pics of thier pier or bridge gaffs? I need some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

They sell these weighted trebles in many tackle shops down here, just attach a rope, and voilà!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Do you guys like the weighted, barbed gaffs or the welded steel barbless ones better? I'm looking to get one in October as the last piece of my king kit. A few guys I know make them and I've seen the barbed ones in stores. Just trying to make my final decision.

Evan


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Both are 9lbs, 2" SS solid rod, height is 12", 6 3/8" SS solid rod hooks with a 5" depth for a good solid strike on the fish....Never have to worry about rust & never have to worry abot heavy winds moving ya gaff around on those windy days


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would go with the one like reelkingin posted, looks great! What i like about it is that since its heavy the wind wont move it! The wind is a pain with mine!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

inshoreangler95 said:


> I would go with the one like reelkingin posted, looks great! What i like about it is that since its heavy the wind wont move it! The wind is a pain with mine!


TY Inshore, I build all my own stuff so thank you for your kind words! Windy days on the pier/bridges can be great and horrible all at the same time..lol


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had a couple of different gaffs in the past. They have a very valid point about weight. I usually had to add a length of chain between the gaff and rope. This was 2 fold, it added weight so the wind didn't blow it all around, and if a critter got to close with its teeth, I didn't have to worry.

Robert


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

ReelKingin said:


> TY Inshore, I build all my own stuff so thank you for your kind words! Windy days on the pier/bridges can be great and horrible all at the same time..lol


Yea i know exactly what you mean! No problem, its true its a very nice gaff, must be a breeze to get one of those hooks into the fish!


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Gaffs are great and compact. And I am sure I don't have to say this, but I will. Only use a gaff if you are sure it is a legal (size) fish and you are going to keep them. Otherwise, take a look at the "PopNet".


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah Tide is right, unless you know its legal dont gaff it...lol...If a king is too small to gaff with my gaffs? He doesnt need to be gaffed then...But its always nice to have a net around for those large spanish and what nots


----------



## Fjdigon (Jun 29, 2008)

here is a picture of my pier gaff.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

These are pretty cool..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

inshoreangler95 said:


> They sell these weighted trebles in many tackle shops down here, just attach a rope, and voilà!


Yep same style I use.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pier Gaffs*

When I used to fish from a bridge, I used a cradle that I made.

You could steer the cradle under the fish. When you tightened up on the bridle, it closed about the fish and IMHO; made it more docile.

After you got it up on the bridge, the cradle would open up to access the fish.

I released the fish by lowering it on a hook on a rope.

I haven't thought about it until I read this thread, as I turned to surf fishing where I use a hand gaff. C2


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> When I used to fish from a bridge, I used a cradle that I made.
> 
> You could steer the cradle under the fish. When you tightened up on the bridle, it closed about the fish and IMHO; made it more docile.
> 
> ...


On a hook on a rope? How does that work?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pier Relese Gaff*

You get a hook like those used on a porch swing and tie it to a substantial rope.

To use; insert the hook into the 'V' created under the jaw where the gills come together.

Lower the fish into the water. The weight of the fish holds the fish on the hook.

When in the water, create slack in the rope and the fish swims free.

BTW; I got this off SOL many, many moons ago. C2


----------

